# Oscuro



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Mi hai delusa.


Basta. Adesso chiedo il tuo ban. Non posso vederti in questo stato.

Voglio che Oscuro sia bannato.

Chiara for Admin vedi un po' di provvedere


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Clem*

Clem guarda che uno dei due gestori sta peggio de me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mò me chiama fratello....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bannamo pure lui?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clem guarda che uno dei due gestori sta peggio de me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mò me chiama fratello....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bannamo pure lui?



Bannatevi e autobannatevi tutti! Che tristezza...


CHIARA FOR ADMIN FAI QUALCOSA!!!


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Te l'appoggio!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*ROSIKATE*



Nicka ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio!


ROSIKATE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LA GRADUATA VI HA STESSO A COLPI DE CULO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ROSIKATE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LA GRADUATA VI HA STESSO A COLPI DE CULO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No no Oscuro caro...
Quando ti mandai le mie foto, nuda e in divisa, col pelo e senza, non mi hai detto che rosico!!


Basta...e io che ero pure andata all'anagrafe per te...

BANNATELO!
Soffro troppo...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ROSIKATE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LA GRADUATA VI HA STESSO A COLPI DE CULO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io pensavo di pelo :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

*certo che...*

certo che non ne va mai bene una
si parla di cm?
gli uomini tutti a difendere la categoria dei piselli piccoli
dicendo che le dimensioni non contano
ma si offendono a morte se gli viene detto che 
parlano per campanilismo
però
se le donne si permettono di fare osservazioni su un'altra donna
ecco che rosicano (con la c oscuro, non con la k)
perchè si trovano davanti una presumibilmente più figa

ora io non sono figa come quella della foto
ma almeno esisto e non ho bisogno di inventare minchiate
per far ingrifare quattro pipparoli in un forum
che poi.... se devo rosicare perchè gli uomini si ingrifano sentendo una che 
si smanetta in solitudine
per prendere un cazzo di 20 cm c'ha messo una settimana
si fotterebbe il cognato perchè ha un prurito che manco il vagisil...

ma mi sta bene non attizzare nessuno :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

OSCURO FUORI DAL FORUM!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> certo che non ne va mai bene una
> si parla di cm?
> gli uomini tutti a difendere la categoria dei piselli piccoli
> dicendo che le dimensioni non contano
> ...




Se invece di rosicare provate a ragionare un pò...!Io non ne ho fatto una questione di essere bella o meno,ne ho fatto una questione di coraggio.PUNTO!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se invece di rosicare provate a ragionare un pò...!Io non ne ho fatto una questione di essere bella o meno,ne ho fatto una questione di coraggio.PUNTO!


ma coraggio di cosa? ma chi rosica?
tra l'altro almeno a me, mi hai pure rotto i coglioni con questo rosicare
una foto in quel modo possono metterla tutti
sveglia!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Biri*



biri ha detto:


> ma coraggio di cosa? ma chi rosica?
> tra l'altro almeno a me, mi hai pure rotto i coglioni con questo rosicare
> una foto in quel modo possono metterla tutti
> sveglia!


Lei lo ha fatto punt devo pensare quello che fa comodo a te?ma non ho capito qual'è il problema?


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se invece di rosicare provate a ragionare un pò...!Io non ne ho fatto una questione di essere bella o meno,ne ho fatto una questione di coraggio.PUNTO!


Dai su...

Ma è esibizionismo puro e infantile 

Se proprio devo fare l'esibizionista preferisco uscire fuori dal balcone nuda, per far scandalizzare quelle quattro cariatidi di vicini che mi ritrovo.
Una volta l'ho fatto!  Elio mi stava prendendo a pizze ahahahahahah!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei lo ha fatto punt devo pensare quello che fa comodo a te?ma non ho capito qual'è il problema?


oscuro, io qui c'ho messo la mia faccia
che è la mia e solo la mia e sono riconoscibile
ti dico come mi chiamo dove vivo e anche il codice fiscale, se lo vuoi
mettere la foto di due tette e una fica, senza il viso
che coraggio è? sono bravi tutti
se poi tu lo chiami coraggio, che dire
abbiamo due modi di vedere le cose piuttosto diversi


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> oscuro, io qui c'ho messo la mia faccia
> che è la mia e solo la mia e sono riconoscibile
> ti dico come mi chiamo dove vivo e anche il codice fiscale, se lo vuoi
> mettere la foto di due tette e una fica, senza il viso
> ...



E allora abbiamo modi diversi quindi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Dai su...
> 
> Ma è esibizionismo puro e infantile
> 
> ...



Principessa ma posso trovare la cosa gaiarda?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora abbiamo modi diversi quindi?


quindi non mi rompere il cazzo a dire che rosico


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa ma posso trovare la cosa gaiarda?


Non è oscuro che la trova gaiarda ma il suo pene


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Per*



biri ha detto:


> quindi non mi rompere il cazzo a dire che rosico



Se entra uno che posta un cazzo da paura io gli faccio solo i complimenti....:rotfl:ma anche se è un cazzo piccolissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:voi state solo che a rosika....!Entrate in competizione per cazzate.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non è oscuro che la trova gaiarda ma il suo pene



Ma no dai.....:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma coraggio di cosa? ma chi rosica?
> tra l'altro almeno a me, mi hai pure rotto i coglioni con questo rosicare
> *una foto in quel modo possono metterla tutti*
> sveglia!


Si tratta solo di avere il coraggio... siete pure anonime, cosa vi preoccupa??? 

PS Dico le altre, non la coraggiosa Biri


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se entra uno che posta un cazzo da paura io gli faccio solo i complimenti....:rotfl:ma anche se è un cazzo piccolissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:voi state solo che a rosika....!Entrate in competizione per cazzate.....


se per te è entrare in competizione pensalo pure
ma nn ripetermelo mille volte
diventi pesante e noioso


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Si tratta solo di avere il coraggio... siete pure anonime, cosa vi preoccupa???
> 
> PS Dico le altre, non la coraggiosa Biri


e io ripeto: dove sta il coraggio? perchè parlare di coraggio?
suvvia... qui ragazzini nn ce ne sono....


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> se per te è entrare in competizione pensalo pure
> ma nn ripetermelo mille volte
> diventi pesante e noioso



Stiamo ridendo tutti....pensa un pò quello che vuoi,rispetta le opinioni altrui....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stiamo ridendo tutti....pensa un pò quello che vuoi,rispetta le opinioni altrui....


secondo me sei pesante
è una mia opinione
rispettala


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> secondo me sei pesante
> è una mia opinione
> rispettala



penso la stessa cosa di te,puoi sempre leggere altrove.Se trovo un 3d poco interessante non ci vado.:up:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> penso la stessa cosa di te,puoi sempre leggere altrove.Se trovo un 3d poco interessante non ci vado.:up:


ma solo i tuoi che sono ripetitivi sono poco interessanti
gli altri invece mi fanno ridere 
ah ma già
io rosico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei lo ha fatto punt devo pensare quello che fa comodo a te?ma non ho capito qual'è il problema?



sei serio?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei serio?


No!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> ma solo i tuoi che sono ripetitivi sono poco interessanti
> gli altri invece mi fanno ridere
> ah ma già
> io rosico



Vorrà dire che per farmi due risate verro a leggere il tuo....dove sei caduta....:up:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e io ripeto: dove sta il coraggio? perchè parlare di coraggio?
> suvvia... qui ragazzini nn ce ne sono....


Così, mettersi in gioco. Non coraggio, hai ragione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!:rotfl:


ma la vuoi vedere sta foto del culo o no? 
guarda che ce l'ho qui pronta
:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma la vuoi vedere sta foto del culo o no?
> guarda che ce l'ho qui pronta
> :rotfl:


io si


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma la vuoi vedere sta foto del culo o no?
> guarda che ce l'ho qui pronta
> :rotfl:



Vai....:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io si



non riesco ad allegarla


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non riesco ad allegarla



Ora la metti! Chiacchiere e distintivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ROSIKATE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LA GRADUATA VI HA STESSO A COLPI DE CULO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Prima deve stendere a colpi di culo te, tu porti le prove e poi ne discutiamo :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ora la metti! Chiacchiere e distintivo!


E tu?
Tu che sproni le altre, tu che fai : predichi bene e razzoli male? :mexican:

La metti la foto o no?
Parli spesso del tuo mitico culone dato da ultimo in mostra alle strade di Milano: facci sognare ordunque :rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se invece di rosicare provate a ragionare un pò...!Io non ne ho fatto una questione di essere bella o meno,ne ho fatto una questione di coraggio.PUNTO!


Per vedere il mio culetto timido ci vuole molto più di una provocazione... :rotfl:

Ma il coraggio non c'entra, dai! E' un attirare l'attenzione virtuale... bene o male, basta che se ne parli...

Tra l'altro, con una ricerchina veloce veloce, si trovano foto amatoriali a palate... potrei anche metterne giù una e dirti che sono io...


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per vedere il mio culetto timido ci vuole molto più di una provocazione... :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il coraggio non c'entra, dai! E' un attirare l'attenzione virtuale... bene o male, basta che se ne parli...
> 
> Tra l'altro, con una ricerchina veloce veloce, si trovano foto amatoriali a palate... potrei anche metterne giù una e dirti che sono io...


No, devi tenere in mano il cartello con scritto TRADINET


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non riesco ad allegarla


 

e quanto è grosso?


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non riesco ad allegarla


Mandamela per email, la allego io :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mandamela per email, la allego io :carneval:



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Che te ridi, mica è arrivata la email :rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai su...
> 
> Ma è esibizionismo puro e infantile
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Troppo forte!:up:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se entra uno che posta un cazzo da paura io gli faccio solo i complimenti....:rotfl:ma anche se è un cazzo piccolissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:voi state solo che a rosika....!Entrate in competizione per cazzate.....



io ste foto non le ho viste


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io ste foto non le ho viste




Divertenti,mi sembrava di essere alvaro vitali con renzo montagnani a spiare dal buco della serratura....se penso che l'unico culo visibile è quello di spider.... ho i brividi...credo che sia il momento di lasciare sto forum....


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ste foto non le ho viste


ecco viola...per il bene del informazione
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21326-tradire-o-non-tradire/page160?t=21326&page=71
La Leggendaria pg 71


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco viola...per il bene del informazione
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21326-tradire-o-non-tradire/page160?t=21326&page=71
> La Leggendaria pg 71


perchè mi viene in mente il 71 della tombola napoletana? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Divertenti,mi sembrava di essere alvaro vitali con renzo montagnani a spiare dal buco della serratura....se penso che l'unico culo visibile è quello di spider.... ho i brividi...credo che sia il momento di lasciare sto forum....


bel fisico slanciato quello di spider nell'avatar


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

un po' gnoccolone nell'ambientazione:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel fisico slanciato quello di spider nell'avatar


molto....


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel fisico slanciato quello di spider nell'avatar


è bello alto vero? glilo volevo dire ma temo che mi manderebbe a fanculo.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> bel fisico slanciato quello di spider nell'avatar



Minerva una donna nuda in mezzo alla natura è una cosa,un uomo nudo in mezzo alle fratte è un'altra cosa.Ne faccio anche una questione di oppurtunità,sostengo da sempre che spider non sta bene,dopo quella foto cor culo de forì ne sono ancora più convinto.Spider invece di andare per pèarchi naturali con il culo all'aria farebbe meglio a stare un po' più dentro casa....


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè mi viene in mente il 71 della tombola napoletana? :rotfl:


*Numero 71, *l’*uomo di merda*.  Espressione colorita che non ha bisogno di spiegazioni. Una persona  infida, riprovevole, disonesta. Un’espressione molto colorita che  identifica un personaggio ben distinto. Quando si sogna una persona di  questo tipo si deve fare molta attenzione al contesto ed alle sensazioni  provate, poiché questi sono i veri protagonisti del sogno.

http://smorfianapoletana.org/26-smorfia-napoletana-daluomo-di-merda-71-alla-bocca-80.html


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Numero 71, *l’*uomo di merda*.  Espressione colorita che non ha bisogno di spiegazioni. Una persona  infida, riprovevole, disonesta. Un’espressione molto colorita che  identifica un personaggio ben distinto. Quando si sogna una persona di  questo tipo si deve fare molta attenzione al contesto ed alle sensazioni  provate, poiché questi sono i veri protagonisti del sogno.
> 
> http://smorfianapoletana.org/26-smorfia-napoletana-daluomo-di-merda-71-alla-bocca-80.html


in dialetto detto anche l'omm'e merd :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Mha*



perplesso ha detto:


> *Numero 71, *l’*uomo di merda*.  Espressione colorita che non ha bisogno di spiegazioni. Una persona  infida, riprovevole, disonesta. Un’espressione molto colorita che  identifica un personaggio ben distinto. Quando si sogna una persona di  questo tipo si deve fare molta attenzione al contesto ed alle sensazioni  provate, poiché questi sono i veri protagonisti del sogno.
> 
> http://smorfianapoletana.org/26-smorfia-napoletana-daluomo-di-merda-71-alla-bocca-80.html


Tutto questo per aver postato qualche foto osè....


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto questo per aver postato qualche foto osè....


nn mi riferivo a lizzi o a qualcuno in particolare


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

vabbé
ma tu sono anni che logori le ovaie con sta storia dei culi ed ecco uno che te lo mostra baldanzoso.
lode lode a spider!





oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva una donna nuda in mezzo alla natura è una cosa,un uomo nudo in mezzo alle fratte è un'altra cosa.Ne faccio anche una questione di oppurtunità,sostengo da sempre che spider non sta bene,dopo quella foto cor culo de forì ne sono ancora più convinto.Spider invece di andare per pèarchi naturali con il culo all'aria farebbe meglio a stare un po' più dentro casa....


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

e tremate perchè la prossima volta si girerà


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto questo per aver postato qualche foto osè....


e' giusto zumpaperete che e' uan donna che la da via facilmente? erato ne ha data questa traduzione oltre che saltascuregge, ma in realta...che vuol dire?


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé
> ma tu sono anni che logori le ovaie con sta storia dei culi ed ecco uno che te lo mostra baldanzoso.
> lode lode a spider!




Avrò anche insistito troppo,merito quello spettacolo agghiacciante?


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avrò anche insistito troppo,merito quello spettacolo agghiacciante?


ma non avevi detto che se avessi visto un cazzo ti saresti complimentato?


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Mha*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' giusto zumpaperete che e' uan donna che la da via facilmente? erato ne ha data questa traduzione oltre che saltascuregge, ma in realta...che vuol dire?



Secondo me Zumpaperete è più accostabile alla"fija de na mignotta"qui a roma.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> ma non avevi detto che se avessi visto un cazzo ti saresti complimentato?





Si confermo.Ma il culo di spider proprio no...meritavo altro....


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me Zumpaperete è più accostabile alla"fija de na mignotta"qui a roma.....


ma quindi si riferisce alle donne?
e perche lo dicono a io speriamo che me la cavo ?lo dicono a lui, al maestro, a paolone....


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si confermo.Ma il culo di spider proprio no...meritavo altro....


ma è un culo... che sarà mai!


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma è un culo... che sarà mai!


NO,è il culo di spider.....


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO,è il culo di spider.....


se nn c'era la faccia poteva essere il culo di chiunque


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quindi si riferisce alle donne?
> e perche lo dicono a io speriamo che me la cavo ?lo dicono a lui, al maestro, a paolone....



è uguale!Io sepriamo che me la cavo è un'espressione di uno scolaretto di quinta elementare riportata in un famoso libro di marcello d'orta.


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Biri*



biri ha detto:


> se nn c'era la faccia poteva essere il culo di chiunque



Non c'è grossa differenza fra il culo e la faccia,e comunque sapere che il suo mi disturba la vista.


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> è uguale!Io sepriamo che me la cavo è un'espressione di uno scolaretto di quinta elementare riportata in un famoso libro di marcello d'orta.


Letto a 9 anni un'estate a Napoli...
Le risate che mi sono fatta...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è grossa differenza fra il culo e la faccia,e comunque sapere che il suo mi disturba la vista.


hahaahahahah ma smettila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Letto a 9 anni un'estate a Napoli...
> Le risate che mi sono fatta...


io me lo sono letto a casa, ma ci ho riso lo stesso


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Letto a 9 anni un'estate a Napoli...
> Le risate che mi sono fatta...


Mi sembra sia morto poco tempo fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Divertenti,mi sembrava di essere alvaro vitali con renzo montagnani a spiare dal buco della serratura....se penso che l'unico culo visibile è quello di spider.... ho i brividi...credo che sia il momento di lasciare sto forum....


Cio' significa che non hai apprezzato il culo di spider? Eppure non è niente male


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco viola...per il bene del informazione
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21326-tradire-o-non-tradire/page160?t=21326&page=71
> La Leggendaria pg 71




oddio, la prima è un pò scuretta, le altre, mah... chissà che me credevo, 
comunque che coraggio a postare ste foto  


oscù te vojo bbbbene!!!


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> oddio, la prima è un pò scuretta, le altre, mah... chissà che me credevo,
> comunque che coraggio a postare ste foto
> 
> 
> oscù te vojo bbbbene!!!


perchè coraggio?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io me lo sono letto a casa, ma ci ho riso lo stesso


L'ho riletto anche a casa e ci ho di nuovo riso...ricordavo l'estate a Napoli perchè se ben mi ricordo è stata l'ultima che ci sono stata coi miei nonni...  Me l'aveva appunto regalato mio nonno.

Però è micidiale "Romeo e Giulietta si fidanzarano dal basso"...:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè coraggio?



era sarcastico proprio riferito al tuo discorso, si possono mettere mille foto così basta tagliare teste.

non è detto che sia lei e soprattutto poi anche sti cazzi, c'ha le tette grosse e il culo all'insù e quindi???


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cio' significa che non hai apprezzato il culo di spider? Eppure non è niente male



Fiammè io già trovo il modo di ragionare di spider inquietante,poi guardo quel cazzo di avatar con un uomo bianchiccio tipo tarzan ai pratoni del vivaro....ma che dovrei pensare di spider?


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> era sarcastico proprio riferito al tuo discorso, si possono mettere mille foto così basta tagliare teste.
> 
> non è detto che sia lei e soprattutto poi anche sti cazzi, c'ha le tette grosse e il culo all'insù e quindi???


ma infatti, la domanda era "e quindi"? nel frattempo si rideva
poi è arrivato oscuro a dire "rosicate perchè lei è figa e mettere le foto nuda e voi no"


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti, la domanda era "e quindi"? nel frattempo si rideva
> poi è arrivato oscuro a dire "rosicate perchè lei è figa e mettere le foto nuda e voi no"



aho ma do cavolo stanno ste foto nuda??? a me me pare vestita o so diventata cieca


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammè io già trovo il modo di ragionare di spider inquietante,poi guardo quel cazzo di avatar con un uomo bianchiccio tipo tarzan ai pratoni del vivaro....ma che dovrei pensare di spider?


Tu non hai colto la poesia dell'estetica, che devi pensare? Che gli piace fare escursioni nudo


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> aho ma do cavolo stanno ste foto nuda??? a me me pare vestita o so diventata cieca


nella prima foto è nuda


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Biri*

Onestamente:a te sembra normale che spider abbia un avatar del genere?ma chi è tarzan?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

ma io non vedo niente la prima foto è scurissima non si distingue nulla


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Onestamente:a te sembra normale che spider abbia un avatar del genere?ma chi è tarzan?


nn ce l'ho presente l'avatar di spider


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



biri ha detto:


> ma infatti, la domanda era "e quindi"? nel frattempo si rideva
> poi è arrivato oscuro a dire "rosicate perchè lei è figa e mettere le foto nuda e voi no"


In tanti hanno capito la provocazione qualcuna no....


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma io non vedo niente la prima foto è scurissima non si distingue nulla


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecco viola...per il bene del informazione
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21326-tradire-o-non-tradire/page160?t=21326&page=71
> La Leggendaria pg 71


eratò per favore ad onor di cronaca tu nella prima foto che vedi?

io tutto nero 

oddio sto diventando cieca, aiuto!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma io non vedo niente la prima foto è scurissima non si distingue nulla


è come quei quadri dove per capire il soggetto ti devi concentrare per entrarci dentro


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

IO L HO CAPITA ECCOME, INFATTI STAVO PER PUBBLICARE LA MIA FOTO IN MONKEY ONESIE.
LO FACCIO STASERA.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In tanti hanno capito la provocazione qualcuna no....


a me da fastidio l'insistenza, più che la provocazione
visto che io, qui dentro, ci metto la faccia


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a me da fastidio l'insistenza, più che la provocazione
> visto che io, qui dentro, ci metto la faccia


pure un po' di tette


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Ah*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai colto la poesia dell'estetica, che devi pensare? Che gli piace fare escursioni nudo


Ah certo,perchè condividere con noi quello spettacolo raccapricciante allora?tienitelo per te!


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> View attachment 9227



grazie, ma va ancora di moda la figa pelosa???


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure un po' di tette


ma solo un po'


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> eratò per favore ad onor di cronaca tu nella prima foto che vedi?
> 
> io tutto nero
> 
> oddio sto diventando cieca, aiuto!!!


No anche io vedevo tutto nero...da cellulare o tablet non vedevo niente di niente...
Da pc si intravedeva meglio...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Insomma*



biri ha detto:


> a me da fastidio l'insistenza, più che la provocazione
> visto che io, qui dentro, ci metto la faccia



Insomma che ci mette la faccia,chi ci mette il culo,quasi quasi ci metto qualcosa io...peccato che non c'entrerebbe....


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie, ma va ancora di moda la figa pelosa???


Questi sono i veri drammi della vita!!!


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> eratò per favore ad onor di cronaca tu nella prima foto che vedi?
> 
> io tutto nero
> 
> oddio sto diventando cieca, aiuto!!!


caspiterina...inizialmente non vedevo niente.poi ho visto 2seni e un cespuglio. ...cmq non so se quella fosse Lizzi e a parte il cespuglio la signora era bona siamo sincere....


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie, ma va ancora di moda la figa pelosa???



Onestamente lizzi ha il suo perché...non esageriamo.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma che ci mette la faccia,chi ci mette il culo,quasi quasi ci metto qualcosa io...peccato che non c'entrerebbe....


seee... vabbuò :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questi sono i veri drammi della vita!!!



sono drammi si se hai un'estetista come la mia che è un pò sadica e si diverte molto a strappare peli provocando dolori lancinanti!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma solo un po'


fai bene, fra l'altro è un ottimo modo per distrarre dalle occhiaie


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



biri ha detto:


> seee... vabbuò :rotfl:


Se non metto nell'avatar quello che vorrei mettere è solo per non far venire complessi di inferiorità ad altri uomini,ho molto rispetto per gli altri.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Onestamente lizzi ha il suo perché...non esageriamo.


ma per carità tutti i cespugli hanno un loro perchè


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai bene, fra l'altro è un ottimo modo per distrarre dalle occhiaie


esatto :rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non metto nell'avatar quello che vorrei mettere è solo per non far venire complessi di inferiorità ad altri uomini,ho molto rispetto per gli altri.


puoi sempre ridurre lo zoom


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non metto nell'avatar quello che vorrei mettere è solo per non far venire complessi di inferiorità ad altri uomini,ho molto rispetto per gli altri.



grazie buon           uomo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sono drammi si se hai un'estetista come la mia che è un pò sadica e si diverte molto a strappare peli provocando dolori lancinanti!!!


La mia estetista la chiamo l'Assassina.
L'ultima volta mi ha guardata e mi ha detto "ma se togliessimo tutto che ormai ti ho lasciato veramente poco?!"
L'ho fulminata e le ho detto "non ti ci azzardare nemmeno a pensarlo!!"


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia estetista la chiamo l'Assassina.
> L'ultima volta mi ha guardata e mi ha detto "ma se togliessimo tutto che ormai ti ho lasciato veramente poco?!"
> L'ho fulminata e le ho detto "non ti ci azzardare nemmeno a pensarlo!!"


la mia non me lo chiede, lei toglie tutto e basta


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la mia non me lo chiede, lei toglie tutto e basta


è un'intenditrice :up:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è un'intenditrice :up:



si si ma che dolor!!! e poi vedo che v'attizza il pelo


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si ma che dolor!!! e poi vedo che v'attizza il pelo


immagino il dolore.....

a non non m'attizza


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma che ci mette la faccia,chi ci mette il culo,quasi quasi ci metto qualcosa io...peccato che non c'entrerebbe....


Ma basta che fai più scatti e poi nell'avatar applichi la funzione slide


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma basta che fai più scatti e poi nell'avatar applichi la funzione slide


1donna 1000 risposte:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma basta che fai più scatti e poi nell'avatar applichi la funzione slide



Lasciamo stare.Se facessi un cosa del genere, stasera guardereste i vostri uomini con occhi diversi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> immagino il dolore.....
> 
> a non non m'attizza


Passera liscia. Sempre. No pasaran!


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> immagino il dolore.....
> 
> a non non m'attizza






Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma basta che fai più scatti e poi nell'avatar applichi la funzione slide



o se no fai una panoramica


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Passera liscia. Sempre. No pasaran!


6 un intenditore :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Che volgarità


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare.Se facessi un cosa del genere, stasera guardereste i vostri uomini con occhi diversi.


Ah io mi limiterei a guardare gli occhi evitando di abbassare lo sguardo :mexican: di quante slide avresti bisogno?


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah io mi limiterei a guardare gli occhi evitando di abbassare lo sguardo :mexican: di quante slide avresti bisogno?


Adesso dovrei spiegarvi tante cose,ma la questione delle dimensioni in un uomo influenza anche la mente.Ridurre tutto ad una questione di cm è avvilente.Io sono quello che sono grazie ai cm in più,ma non solo....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> 1donna 1000 risposte:up:


Sono una donna pratica, hai un problema? Ti consiglio la soluzione :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso dovrei spiegarvi tante cose,ma la questione delle dimensioni in un uomo influenza anche la mente.Ridurre tutto ad una questione di cm è avvilente.Io sono quello che sono grazie ai cm in più,ma non solo....


Non ho dubbi in merito sul "non solo", ma la questione avatar impone dei limiti operativi


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè,l'umbria è vicina.....


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,l'umbria è vicina.....


chi sta in umbria?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Facciamo un po' d'ordine*

Io ho capito questo (se la Lizzi era vera, e io penso di sì)

1. La Lizzi aveva voglia di trombare

2. E' arrivata qui come una furia vogliosa e arrabbiata che faceva di lei un personaggio interessante

3. Come tutte le morte di cazzo che nemmeno osano scriverlo intero, perché sono imbevute di falsa educazione, provava una irrefrenabile invidia per qualsiasi donna che non fosse lei medesima (esattamente l'opposto di quello che sostiene JB), perché supposta stare meglio comunque di lei sul versante cazzi.

4. Non è coraggio postare pubblicamente una serie o anche una sola foto di sé nuda e senza faccia, ma è pornografia, il cui scopo nel caso specifico era susciatare voglie maschili qualsiasi pescando nel mucchio per trovare conferme della propria appetibilità. Spero che la nostra Lizzi trovi un montatore adeguato, perché indubbiamente anche lei, ome tutte, merita certe gioie.

5. Ciò non toglie che pagina 71 mi abbia messo addosso una gran voglia di rispondere in chiaro a pagina 72, ma mi sono trattenuta, perché non sono adusa condividere in modo dispari e senza essere nemmeno richiesta. Altro che coraggio, quella è dozzinale svendita.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho capito questo (se la Lizzi era vera, e io penso di sì)
> 
> 1. La Lizzi aveva voglia di trombare
> 
> ...


a me questi utenti folkloristici non danno fastidio ,certamente non mi agito in loro favore.
perché poi a decidere di interagirci siamo sempre noi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> chi sta in umbria?


Io, perché ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,l'umbria è vicina.....


Questa me l'ero persa Se vieni a trovarmi ti offro un caffè ?


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io, perché ?


perchè io sono di arezzo


----------



## Dalida (3 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questi utenti folkloristici non danno fastidio ,certamente non mi agito in loro favore.
> perché poi a decidere di interagirci siamo sempre noi


quoto.
il thread di lizzi l'ho letto all'inizio, cercando pure di capire la situazione. poi basta, quale che fosse il motivo delle foto ecc. con il suino, che pure era disprezzato, mai una parola e mai letto un post.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie, ma va ancora di moda la figa pelosa???


C'è a chi piace


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si ma che dolor!!! e poi vedo che v'attizza il pelo


Il pelo fa sesso selvaggio... la bambola Mattel no


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Rew*

Non mi toccate"lizzi tutti i cazzi addrizzi"


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> C'è a chi piace





rewindmee ha detto:


> Il pelo fa sesso selvaggio... la bambola Mattel no



io direi di aprire un sondaggio


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho capito questo (se la Lizzi era vera, e io penso di sì)
> 
> 1. La Lizzi aveva voglia di trombare
> 
> ...



Fanta, ma con i millemila siti che ci sono per questo tu vieni su tradinet a postare foto nuda e senza testa?

boh, eppure io non sono bacchettona anzi, ma nemmeno mi sembra il caso.

la verità è che la gente non STANNO bene!


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io direi di aprire un sondaggio


Però con le domande giuste.

Preferite:

1) una strafiga col pelo lungo
2) una normale e rasata

Vedrai che vince la 1... ovvero, sticazzi di come sta


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Fanta, ma con i millemila siti che ci sono per questo tu vieni su tradinet a postare foto nuda e senza testa?
> 
> boh, eppure io non sono bacchettona anzi, ma nemmeno mi sembra il caso.
> 
> la verità è che la gente non STANNO bene!


Eh, ma Lizzi è madre di famiglia e da come scrive si intuisce che non è pratica di web.. Diamole tempo


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però con le domande giuste.
> 
> Preferite:
> 
> ...


no no più opzioni

la strafiga col pelo lungo... mmmmm la vedo dura che esista ancora.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma Lizzi è madre di famiglia e da come scrive si intuisce che non è pratica di web.. Diamole tempo


hai ragione scusa, anzi se hai bisogno Lizzi, noi siamo qui, magari ti mandiamo un fotografo professionista e un'estetista professionista intanto


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no più opzioni
> la strafiga col pelo lungo... mmmmm la vedo dura che esista ancora.


Anche secondo me, però punterei sul premio per il pelo lungo ahah


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Anche secondo me, però punterei sul premio per il pelo lungo ahah



una volta in grecia è arrivata una discreta barchetta e sono scese due ragazze belline belline con un costumino stupendo ma ce l'avevano completamente incolta con sti peli che uscivano da tutte le parti... ho avuto un brivido :scared:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però con le domande giuste.
> 
> Preferite:
> 
> ...


2


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> una volta in grecia è arrivata una discreta barchetta e sono scese due ragazze belline belline con un costumino stupendo ma ce l'avevano completamente incolta con sti peli che uscivano da tutte le parti... ho avuto un brivido :scared:


E che non ti racconti di quella volta a Messina...
Sto lì al bar che bevo un cappuccino e mangio una megapasta...che passa una con i pantaloni a vita bassa...e saltavano fuori i ricci del pube...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> una volta in grecia è arrivata una discreta barchetta e sono scese due ragazze belline belline con un costumino stupendo ma ce l'avevano completamente incolta con sti peli che uscivano da tutte le parti... ho avuto un brivido :scared:


Il mio brivido sarebbe stato diverso


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che non ti racconti di quella volta a Messina...
> Sto lì al bar che bevo un cappuccino e mangio una megapasta...che passa una con i pantaloni a vita bassa...e saltavano fuori i ricci del pube...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quello è un megaclassico, con gli slip da mare :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che non ti racconti di quella volta a Messina...
> Sto lì al bar che bevo un cappuccino e mangio una megapasta...che passa una con i pantaloni a vita bassa...e saltavano fuori i ricci del pube...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:.....pero'ci vuole una via di mezzo amico....la mia ex amante era completamente depilata...li'x li'la cosa mi ''turbo'''.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:.....pero'ci vuole una via di mezzo amico....la mia ex amante era completamente depilata...li'x li'la cosa mi ''turbo'''.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche a me la prima volta che ne vidi una...
E mi misi a ridere

Lei si incazzò come una iena...

Si incazzano eh quando ridi loro in faccia...

A me piace con la striscetta...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me la prima volta che ne vidi una...
> E mi misi a ridere
> 
> Lei si incazzò come una iena...
> ...


Be'io ho riso poco...anche perche'non mi sembrava vero...pensavo di sognare,era troppo pure x me...

domani pomeriggio x qualche ora,invadiamo Vicenza lo sai??....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me la prima volta che ne vidi una...
> E mi misi a ridere
> 
> Lei si incazzò come una iena...
> ...


Pure a me fece strano... sembra quella di una bambina, mi fece quasi schifo a prima vista. Dopo no


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:.....pero'ci vuole una via di mezzo amico....la mia ex amante era completamente depilata...li'x li'la cosa mi ''turbo'''.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me la prima volta che ne vidi una...
> E mi misi a ridere
> 
> Lei si incazzò come una iena...
> ...





rewindmee ha detto:


> Pure a me fece strano... sembra quella di una bambina, mi fece quasi schifo a prima vista. Dopo no





perchè siete anziani!!! 


uguale a quella di una bambina direi proprio no!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè siete anziani!!!
> 
> 
> uguale a quella di una bambina direi proprio no!


Eppure fu proprio quello che pensai
questa non è na dona fatta...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure fu proprio quello che pensai
> questa non è na dona fatta...


Ben tornato.Ma sbaglio o avevi mandato affanculo tutti?:rotfl::rotflossibile che non riesci proprio a star lontano dalle figure di merda?di nuovo qui?anocra tu?io ci avrei scommesso....:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè siete anziani!!!
> 
> 
> uguale a quella di una bambina direi proprio no!


Parlavo della primissima vista


----------



## ivanl (3 Ottobre 2014)

Per me e' abbastanza indifferente, non e' che una mi piace di piu' o meno a seconda che ce l'abbia depilata o no


----------

